# Fort McRae Camping on the Full Moon of October



## BananaTom

<DIV style="BORDER-RIGHT: #7f9db9 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 5pt; BORDER-TOP: #7f9db9 0.5pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 5pt; BACKGROUND: white; PADDING-BOTTOM: 5pt; BORDER-LEFT: #7f9db9 0.25pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #7f9db9 0.5pt solid"><P class=MsoNormal style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; mso-border-alt: solid #7F9DB9 .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid #7F9DB9 .25pt; mso-padding-alt: 0in 5.0pt 5.0pt 5.0pt">*<SPAN style="COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Many did not or could not attend the last event on September 13, 2008. The month of October is always (in my mind) " Made for the Locals" time. All the vacationers have long gone and the jellies have followed. The heat is still here enough to swim and enjoy the waters. The nights are cool for comfortable sleeping.*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"> <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; mso-border-alt: solid #7F9DB9 .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid #7F9DB9 .25pt; mso-padding-alt: 0in 5.0pt 5.0pt 5.0pt">*<SPAN style="COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">This is my favorite weekend of the entire year for camping out, sitting by a fire, fishing and dune hiking without flash lights. *<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o><P style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; mso-border-alt: solid #7F9DB9 .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid #7F9DB9 .25pt; mso-padding-alt: 0in 5.0pt 5.0pt 5.0pt">*<SPAN style="COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">We will be there !*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o><P style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; mso-border-alt: solid #7F9DB9 .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid #7F9DB9 .25pt; mso-padding-alt: 0in 5.0pt 5.0pt 5.0pt">*<SPAN style="COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Will you ?*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o></DIV></DIV>


----------



## LITECATCH

sounds good. sorry i missed you this past sat. i look forward to a good raft up!


----------



## bonita dan

Works for me. :letsdrink


----------



## SandyKeys

Got it marked if I can catch a ride.... :angel:angel:angel


----------



## bonita dan

> *SandyKeys (9/16/2008)*Got it marked if I can catch a ride.... :angel:angel:angel


Wash my socks Bitch and you can go!


----------



## Voodoo Lounge

Dan, step away from the bottle!!!

And I would agree to wash said socks only if ride was round trip!!


----------



## SandyKeys

> *bonita dan (9/16/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *SandyKeys (9/16/2008)*Got it marked if I can catch a ride.... :angel:angel:angel
> 
> 
> 
> Wash my socks Bitch and you can go!
Click to expand...

Ummmm.., you don't wear any... but I'll clean that damn fine cooking machine you've got!


----------



## nextstep

dan is crude, rude and socially unacceptable, but ya cant help but like that crusty ole pirate:letsdrink

we plan on making it. dan needs a drinking partner for breakfest.:letsdrink


----------



## Murphy's Law

Working graveyards that weekend :banghead


----------



## SandyKeys

> *murphyslaw (9/17/2008)*Working graveyards that weekend :banghead


Joel... you've got to try and swap with someone! :crying Who can we bribe?



Dan... Are you sure all your socks didn't catch fire? I can't find them!


----------



## SheYakFishr

Ok... Oct. 11th... 12th... & 13th... sounds GOOD to me also!!! 

Count me in!!! Cool nights... great sleeping weather. I CAN'T wait!!! With it getting cooler.. hopefully those danggggg storms will stay away. :letsdrink

Dangggg Dan... I don't ever remember seeing you in socks! hehehehe :doh


----------



## FishnLane

we just sold 2 tents at recent garage sale. then went to a garage sale sat. and bought a tent (go figure). We just may get there!!!!! pending mitch and the h'cane forecast. but MAYBE???. even if not camping-we will stop by.


----------



## SandyKeys

> *SheYakFishr (9/17/2008)*Ok... Oct. 11th... 12th... & 13th... sounds GOOD to me also!!!
> 
> Count me in!!! Cool nights... great sleeping weather. I CAN'T wait!!! With it getting cooler.. hopefully those danggggg storms will stay away. :letsdrink
> 
> Dangggg Dan... I don't ever remember seeing you in socks! hehehehe :doh


All his socks caught fire... :moon

Hope you make it Pam, I've got a huge Tent-O-Minium, used it once on the Pirate campout. Looking forward to unfolding the Skydome!


----------



## [email protected]

sounds good to me. be a good rest before hunting season kicks in. got it marked on the calendar. anyone needing a ride is more than welcome.


----------



## Murphy's Law

> *[email protected] (9/18/2008)* anyone needing a ride is more than welcome.


SandyKeys was needing a ride out Bob. She should chime in when she gets up if she still does. Good of ya to offer :clap


----------



## SandyKeys

> *murphyslaw (9/18/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *[email protected] (9/18/2008)* anyone needing a ride is more than welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> SandyKeys was needing a ride out Bob. She should chime in when she gets up if she still does. Good of ya to offer :clap
Click to expand...

Thanks Joel! Bob nice of your to offer, Pam will probably ride with you too huh?


----------



## [email protected]

yea i haven't talked to her but i am sure she will and your more than welcome to ride too. we'll start the party early..


----------



## need2fish

I'ld like to get out there - hey isn't that the same weekend as the unofficial PFF Shark Tourney


----------



## SandyKeys

> *[email protected] (9/18/2008)*yea i haven't talked to her but i am sure she will and your more than welcome to ride too. we'll start the party early..


*OH CRAP!!!*:banghead It just hit me! I leave for my CRUISE that weekend!!! <SPAN style="MARGIN: 5px">







I'm gonna miss it again!!! :crying Ya'll have fun, like I'm worried you won't, if anyone needs to borrow the Skydome Tent-O- Minium... let me know!


----------



## SheYakFishr

> *SandyKeys (9/18/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *[email protected] (9/18/2008)*yea i haven't talked to her but i am sure she will and your more than welcome to ride too. we'll start the party early..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OH CRAP!!!*:banghead It just hit me! I leave for my CRUISE that weekend!!! <SPAN style="MARGIN: 5px">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna miss it again!!! :crying Ya'll have fun, like I'm worried you won't, if anyone needs to borrow the Skydome Tent-O- Minium... let me know!
Click to expand...



Danggggg Girl... I was hoping we could get out there and have a blast!!! Oh well... have fun on your cruise... bring loose clothes... laffs.... they will fit on your way back! Been there... done that many times. hehehehehe



Yeah... I'll be riding with Bob... since he lives over this way!!! :letsdrink


----------



## SandyKeys

> *SheYakFishr (9/18/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *SandyKeys (9/18/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *[email protected] (9/18/2008)*yea i haven't talked to her but i am sure she will and your more than welcome to ride too. we'll start the party early..
> 
> 
> 
> *OH CRAP!!!*:banghead It just hit me! I leave for my CRUISE that weekend!!! <SPAN style="MARGIN: 5px">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna miss it again!!! :crying Ya'll have fun, like I'm worried you won't, if anyone needs to borrow the Skydome Tent-O- Minium... let me know!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Danggggg Girl... I was hoping we could get out there and have a blast!!! Oh well... have fun on your cruise... bring loose clothes... laffs.... they will fit on your way back! Been there... done that many times. hehehehehe
> 
> Yeah... I'll be riding with Bob... since he lives over this way!!! :letsdrink
Click to expand...

I know Girl! You dont' know how stoked I was was the campout! It is going to be a HOOT no doubt! Bob thank you so much for the offer, I'll take a raincheck! Pam,I'll send new socks with Dan, let's just pray he doesn't chop the other leg off getting "pushed" around and stuff. Ya know how people pick on my poor lil Dan..... :moon LOL...I know you're gonna have a dang BLAST!!!I am looking forward to the cruise, it's my first! Always worked, decided it was time to have some fun!! :letsdrink


----------



## chum-chum

will this just be a gathering, or will it be a shark fishing event? tks dan


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *chum-chum (9/26/2008)*will this just be a gathering, or will it be a shark fishing event? tks dan


Based on the dates that they choose for the shark tourney, it may be both. I'll be out there Saturday.


----------



## bamasam

I should be there also


----------



## Midnight Rider

On your way out to the camping grounds dont forget to swing by Emerald Cost Marine and donate some blood for the PFF blood drive that is going on Sat October 11th.


----------



## fishitall

I'm going to be there pending weather. If it is like it's been recently I may not leave. First pff event!


----------



## chum-chum

Plan on being there with family members and exchange students. Hope to fish this time if there is going to be a shark tourney? Was fishing between the jetties at ft mcrae past friday night and people were killing the reds and black drums off the jetties. I was in a boat and caught undersized grouper, two real nice black drum , 1 slot red and several over slot which were promptly returned. Had new 50 pound test line break off on three occasions while there. Felt like I was hooked to a submarine. Shark? what do you think?


----------



## Brad King

Me, Dawna, Tony and My Father(dantheman), Cheri, Raoul(our Aussie) and Lil' Brittany will all be out there as well. Looking forward to it


----------



## konz

If anybody needs fire wood my folks have a tone of old pine and some old oak from some trees their landlord cut down. If somebody has a way of getting it out there I will be more than happy to help you load it up. Some of the pieces are quite large and need to be cut into smaller pieces....so bring a chainsaw if you have one.


----------



## SheYakFishr

I can't wait... it's going to be so much fun!!! My grandson is very excited also... since we couldn't go last time. Wooohoooooo!!! :clap


----------



## Brad King

Oh yeah.......Campfire, fishing and Booze. Does it get any better than that????


----------



## camuchi

Is this a family friendly kind of place? Don't get me wrong I like some antifreeze and firewood as much as anybody but am curious , would like to bring a couple of my kids 14 y.o. girl 12 y.o boy to join in. They are not sheltered but I have seen some boating related activities that would make me blush.

What about toilet facilities for the ladies or anyone for that matter?

thanks, Matt


----------



## konz

it is family friendly but there are no bathrooms.


----------



## Ocean Man

What do you mean no bathrooms Konz, all you need is a shovel and a roll of TP and you can have a bathroom anywhere.:moon It is a family friendly place and there is plenty of room to spread out a little if you want to get away from theparty a little to have a little family time.


----------



## konz

lol, well your right.......


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *camuchi (9/29/2008)*Is this a family friendly kind of place? Don't get me wrong I like some antifreeze and firewood as much as anybody but am curious , would like to bring a couple of my kids 14 y.o. girl 12 y.o boy to join in. They are not sheltered but I have seen some boating related activities that would make me blush.
> 
> What about toilet facilities for the ladies or anyone for that matter?
> 
> thanks, Matt


It's family friendly. Now when the sun goes down and everyone is around the fire and a little toasty (not from the fire), they may learn a few new things. Just keep them away from Bonita Dan and you'll be safe. Sorry Dan. 

But there is plenty of room to camp out down the beach away from the party.

And like Konz said. It's either shovel and put the butt to the sand or have the porta potie on the boat as far as bathrooms go.


----------



## camuchi

thanks guys sounds like a fun time, sure is nice when the 'summer folks' leave.

Can't wait to see my 14 year old daughter's face when I tell hershe would have to dig her own porta pottie LOL


----------



## Brad King

My little sister will be out there....She's 12 now. So they will have someone their age to hang out with


----------



## konz

What about fire wood. I have a ton if it's needed. There isn't any wood out on the beach.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Hey camuchi...it is family friendly. My daughter, who just turned 15 last month will be there, along with probably Brandy's 2 daughters, 15 and 16. Also, one of the contestants in the Shark Tourney is Josh H on here, he is 15. There are many wives/girlfriends that come out, and also kids. The worst thing to worry about is language. A bunch of rowdy southern fishermen on an Island??? But it is a tame event...just lotsa noice, lauhgter, and good times among great people.



*ALso...for anybody who wasnt aware...that IS the weekend for the 3rd Smei-Annual PFF Unofficial Shark Tourney!!!!!*



It is only an $80 entry fee per team, weather boat fishing or land fishing.....and you could walk away with hundreds of $$$$!! Here is a cut and paste of the rules for anybody who didnt know about it.....



RULES:



Fishing can begin at 4 pm Friday. Measure-In deadline is Sunday 1 pm.



Measuring will be conducted at Fort Mcree.



$80 "donation" (thats a nice legal term since this is a public forum) per Boat (Team) due by Friday of the tournament. If you are camping and surf fishing instead of boat, ect, "Team" is limited to 4 people per entry fee, and list there names.





One winner, winner take 75% with 25% for Team with largest shark in junior angler division, 15 years old and younger. If winning shark is from a Team that does have a junior angler, than 100% of prize to that team. "Winner" is team with the largest shark measured by the deadline at fork length. ALL legal species of shark other than Nurse shark are eligable. 





Entry fees can be paid up until the official start time Friday, April 11th 4 pm.



Cookout sunday (or saturday if friday nite goes well )afternoon, with some fried shark nuggets. Maybe saturday also if it turns out some of us can actually catch one of these things! $50 of the total "donation" fees will be used for oil, propane, breading, and condiments.



For a shark to win IT MUST BE MEASURED PUBLICLY at Fort Mcree. After that, you can keep the shark like a selfish bastard, or you can donate it to the cookout! Please follow Florida and Federal game laws as regards to bag limits ect., and keep in mind that you need a federal HMS boat permit to fish for sharks out of state waters (9 miles out). Cost is around $65 I think, and can be purchased online. You can bring in one shark per day.



If you do not eat shark, please make sure to keep your eligable shark in good condition and cold on the way to Mcree. There will be many people who would love to take some home if we already have enough for the cookouts. PLEASE DO NOT WASTE THESE TASTY CRITTERS! Since we are measuring length, and not weight, it would be best to gut it, and stuff bags of ice inside.





There are no angling rules other than abide by the laws. Everything else is captains choice, as regards angling methods and gear, firearms, ect. So please make sure you are aware of these laws. And yes, it IS illegal believe it or not to spearfish a shark, so I will not be attempting that.



This event is more for the purpose of having a dang good time and fryin up some shark on the beach with good friends and making more good friends than anything else. Please keep that in mind, and this will go smooth.



$80 "donation" can be mailed to:



BOSS Commercial Building Services

1333 College Parkway #110

Gulf Breeze, FL 32563



If mailing a check or money order, please make payable to "CASH". Do NOT make it payable to my business name or me!



My number is (850) 777-1221. If you would like to meet up or swing this way, I live in Gulf Breeze. After you enter, please post a post on here to that simply says "ENTERED" so we can all get exited as the prize money grows!



There are a ton of other rules that could be posted, but I think everybody knows what is ethical and proper and fair. Also mob riot will enforce any common sense rules. Such as if you bring a frozen shark you caught last month to the Measure-In, I think the mob riot will fix that stupidity. And they say you can't fix stupid!



There will be some people camping on Fort Mcree, and I will be bringing some firewood to keep a homebase fire going. I will also be taking a couple boatless anglers to McRee who will be surf fishing for the tournament.



IF YOU HAVE ROOM FOR 1 OR MORE TO TRANSPORT TO FORT MCREE TO SURF FISH AND CAMP SO THEY CAN BE PART OF THIS TOO, PLEASE SAY SO!!! Boatless anglers, speak up if yer goin out to MCree!



Before the tournament, an official VHF channel will be announced.



If called for weather, it will be rescheduled for the following weekend.



I look forward to this, and meeting more of you!

And again, it was Josh H last fall who kickstarted this thing!! Thanx man!


----------



## Doogiesar

Hey guys,

If I can work it, I might camp on the 11th at McCrea. But I don't know anyone out there or where exactly to camp. I have been there before but not when there were alot of boats pulled into the area. I am not new to the area, I have been here for almost 3 yrs but was married for 2 of them and no boat, so I have my boat and not married anymore .Now I amseeing and experiencing new great things about pensacola. Too bad that it is almost time for me to transfer somewhere else.

I may be known on here by some, but not in person. Any ideas or advice? I would be out there probablyFriday around noon-ish, I have off on Friday.


----------



## SheYakFishr

Hey... it doesn't matter if you know anyone or not.... YOU WILL before you leave.... hehehehe :letsdrink

It will be a GREAT time!!! :letsparty


----------



## Doogiesar

Thanks SheYakFishr. I am suoposed to go to MS and help a friend, but I don't think I can afford it, but I have plenty of gas in the boat  and I live local. I would be launching from Sherman Cove so if I am there, I will have no problem helping transfering supplies to and from the launch for someone if needed.


----------



## BananaTom

*I can transport persons and gear if needed. PM me to make araingements. I will be leaving Friday afternoon and staying until Sunday afternoon. I will also have some firewood.I lots of room for passengers. We will depart Bahia Mar Marina on Bayou Chico at the end of Pace Boulevard at Cypress Street, Pensacola, Florida. *

*It appears the beds will be full onboard the "Playin' House".*


----------



## Clay-Doh

Hey Doggie! Dont let the fact that you may not know anyone YET stop you!!! Everybody on here just about has met each other just this exact way. I have met at least 20 new people just on Fort Mcree alone!! 



Everyone who shows up to these "gatherings" are the good people from off this forum. You will have a great time guarunteed!!! :toast



When you get to Mcree, that north side of the island is where most everybody anchors up......it is in a "cut" between mcree and Sugar Island, or whatever its called. It is a no wake zone, and protected from the winds and waves. Also, it has a very sharp drop off from the beach, it actually almost drops straight down, so it is perfect for pulling in a boat and anchoring, even for big boats.



One thing to be aware of though, is there is a very strong tidal pull, like a river, tru that cut. And it ov course changes directions with the tide. SO besides making sure your anchor is good and buried up on the beach, be sure to throw out a stern anchor behind your boat, or your boat will be sitting sideways up on the beach, or bumping into another beach since it gets pretty crowded there on nice weekends.



Really hope to see you out there man!


----------



## SheYakFishr

> *Doogiesar (10/2/2008)*Thanks SheYakFishr. I am suoposed to go to MS and help a friend, but I don't think I can afford it, but I have plenty of gas in the boat  and I live local. I would be launching from Sherman Cove so if I am there, I will have no problem helping transfering supplies to and from the launch for someone if needed.


Your very welcome! You would have MORE fun going to meet everyone... than going to MS... PLUS you will save gas! hehehhe

You will NOT ever.... meet better people than the ones in here. We are ALL family... and that is way you will be treated. I can't wait to get out there and FISH... FISH... FISH.... :clap :letsdrink:letsparty


----------



## Doogiesar

Thanks Clay and Yakfishr, I will be there if I can. I am going to call off the MS trip Today. Sounds like a great time out there.


----------



## Clam

My wife and I would like to make it but we don't have a boat. If anyone has room for two (+ fishing/camping gear) I would gladly throw in on the fuel costs.

Thanks :toast


----------



## BananaTom

> *Clam (10/3/2008)*My wife and I would like to make it but we don't have a boat. If anyone has room for two (+ fishing/camping gear) I would gladly throw in on the fuel costs.
> 
> Thanks :toast




I have lots of room, for lots of people and lots of gear, I sent a PM to you. I have had thirty on board before.


----------



## Clam

I appreciate it!! replied to pm


----------



## BananaTom

*I would like to have some boiled peanuts this camping trip. I can bring a large pot (holds 40 lbs of crawfish, 5 dozens blue crabs) , and propane, but my burner is set up for rapid boil and uses allot of fuel. I understand it take a couple of hours of rolling to cook peanuts, as I have never done so before.*

*Any one wish to help on this one. I need a good burner for peanut cooking and rcommendations on where to aquire the best peanuts.*


----------



## [email protected]

i will bring everything we need for the boiled peanuts Tom. already have about 15-20lbs of peanuts. will bring my propane tank and burner. i will be out saturday not friday night. hope thats ok.


----------



## BananaTom

That sounds good and fun, should I bring a back up propane tank?


----------



## Clay-Doh

Rock on man!!! This is gittin good!!! Lookin foward to meetin you Banana Tom...30 people on the baot before...dang!! If I had a boat that big...I'd drop my mortage, and live on my boat!



Lookin foward to it!


----------



## [email protected]

tom you can the extra tankjust in case, but the 1 i am bringing is nearly full. looking foward to it.


----------



## BananaTom

*Now all we need is a band for Saturday Night - set up on my sun deck - playin' to the masses from the "Playin House".*


----------



## [email protected]

i second the band or a great stereo.


----------



## Brad King

Is everyone setting up on the Fort McCrae side or on Sand Island?


----------



## BananaTom

*Last time we set up on the Fort Side, easy access to the jetties which were producing just fine as I saw. *

*Is that OK with ya'll.*


----------



## Doogiesar

I called off the MS trip, so now I am set for this coming weekend. I will be launching from Sherman. If someone can get on base then I can bring them and gear. My boat isn't large but 18" CC which I would be able to carry still quite a bit of stuff. Anyone needs a ride let me know. If my work schedrule still stands I will be out there on Friday.


----------



## J.Sharit

> *Brad K (10/5/2008)*Is everyone setting up on the Fort McCrae side or on Sand Island?


Near the point inside of sail boat cove Mc Rae side


----------



## [email protected]

just thought of something i will need about 10 gallons of fresh water to boil those peanuts in. does anyone have that much extra in a holding tank? if not i'll just fill the pot before i leave.


----------



## BananaTom

*I have a 5 gallon jug I can bring. My boat holds 100 gallons, but I would rather save the 100 gollons for the women on board to use.*


----------



## Gone Fishin' Too

I'm in!!!!, this is going to be my first PFF event!!!! I'm so excited. My wife doesn't want to go - but my 5 y/o son does, so were going!!! This is also my son's first campout so he is really excited also. I'm still pondering what I'm going to bring for food, but was wondering if there is some $$$ donation for a plate of shark nuggets for those that are not entered in the tournament? Can't wait, see ya there!!!!


----------



## Brad King

Nothing beats a good ol' fashion hot dog over an open fire!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J.Sharit

> *Brad K (10/6/2008)*Nothing beats a good ol' fashion hot dog over an open fire!!!!!!!!!!!!


It's all fun and games till someone loses or burns there weiner:letsparty


----------



## BananaTom

> *Gone Fishin' Too (10/6/2008)*I'm in!!!!, this is going to be my first PFF event!!!! I'm so excited. My wife doesn't want to go - but my 5 y/o son does, so were going!!! This is also my son's first campout so he is really excited also. I'm still pondering what I'm going to bring for food, but was wondering if there is some $$$ donation for a plate of shark nuggets for those that are not entered in the tournament? Can't wait, see ya there!!!!


*You should try and get your wife to come, she will have a BLAST!!!*


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *[email protected] (10/6/2008)*just thought of something i will need about 10 gallons of fresh water to boil those peanuts in. does anyone have that much extra in a holding tank? if not i'll just fill the pot before i leave.


I can make a run to sherman cove Saturday and fill up anything with Fresh water.


----------



## [email protected]

hey jon thanks but i think i will just fill the pot up and let the peanuts soak on the trip over that way they will be good and salty. see you out there.


----------



## Gone Fishin' Too

I think I may have talked the wife into coming also!!!!!!


----------



## Clay-Doh

Hey gone fishin...no donation required. We take $50 of the entry fees towards the condiments, oils, breading ect.....and just ONE 5 footshark will feed about 40 people! So be ready to chow!!!

Lookin forward to it!!


----------



## bonita dan

I have plans on makin it over and doing a shrimp boil. Between me and Paul(Finsane),we have about 17.5 gal's. of fresh water so I think there should be enough for some peanut spillage after the foaming Bob. We'll provide the taters,corn,shrooms and boil mix with about,I don't know,maybe 5 or 10 lbs. of shrimp dependent on what we acquire for the evil shrimp boats so if anyone wants to bring some more we'll be happy to boil it up for ya. Hopefully the weather will hold for a nice weekend.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Alright man!!! Lookin forward to seein you Dan!


----------



## bonita dan

Same hereman but leave that Rap-Crap at the house,Flavor Clay!


----------



## reelhappy

> *bonita dan (10/6/2008)*Same hereman but leave that Rap-Crap at the house,Flavor Clay!


that's funny :clap


----------



## BananaTom

*I checked and I have two 5 gallon containersfor water, so I will bring 10 gallons of water for thecause, which evercause needs it.*

*I did not know Ocean Man was in a band, he has volunteered to play his air guitar for us.*

*I do know how well he sings, but maybe we will find out.*


----------



## BananaTom

> *Gone Fishin' Too (10/6/2008)*I think I may have talked the wife into coming also!!!!!!


*Good job on talking the wife into coming sir.*

*Bring the camera, this is one your son will remember into his adult life.*


----------



## BananaTom

<TABLE class=full cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=full>Forecast for ZIP Code 32501 </TD><TD class=nobr>Customize Your Icons!</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=dataTable cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><THEAD><TR><TD class=taC style="WIDTH: 12%">Tuesday</TD><TD class=taC style="WIDTH: 12%">Wednesday</TD><TD class=taC style="WIDTH: 12%">Thursday</TD><TD class=taC style="WIDTH: 12%">Friday</TD><TD class=taC style="WIDTH: 12%">Saturday</TD><TD class=taC style="WIDTH: 12%">Sunday</TD><TD class=taC style="WIDTH: 12%">Monday</TD></TR></THEAD><TBODY><TR class="wHover noBorder"><TD class=taC>







</DIV><DIV class="b nobr"><SPAN style="COLOR: #900">79° F <SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; COLOR: #999">| <SPAN style="COLOR: #009">70° F 
<SPAN style="COLOR: #900">26° C <SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; COLOR: #999">| <SPAN style="COLOR: #009">21° C </DIV></TD><TD class=taC>







</DIV><DIV class="b nobr"><SPAN style="COLOR: #900">81° F <SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; COLOR: #999">| <SPAN style="COLOR: #009">61° F 
<SPAN style="COLOR: #900">27° C <SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; COLOR: #999">| <SPAN style="COLOR: #009">16° C </DIV></TD><TD class=taC>







</DIV><DIV class="b nobr"><SPAN style="COLOR: #900">76° F <SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; COLOR: #999">| <SPAN style="COLOR: #009">58° F 
<SPAN style="COLOR: #900">24° C <SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; COLOR: #999">| <SPAN style="COLOR: #009">14° C </DIV></TD><TD class=taC>







</DIV><DIV class="b nobr"><SPAN style="COLOR: #900">81° F <SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; COLOR: #999">| <SPAN style="COLOR: #009">65° F 
<SPAN style="COLOR: #900">27° C <SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; COLOR: #999">| <SPAN style="COLOR: #009">18° C </DIV></TD><TD class=taC>







</DIV><DIV class="b nobr"><SPAN style="COLOR: #900">83° F <SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; COLOR: #999">| <SPAN style="COLOR: #009">67° F 
<SPAN style="COLOR: #900">28° C <SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; COLOR: #999">| <SPAN style="COLOR: #009">19° C </DIV></TD><TD class=taC>







</DIV><DIV class="b nobr"><SPAN style="COLOR: #900">85° F <SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; COLOR: #999">| <SPAN style="COLOR: #009">68° F 
<SPAN style="COLOR: #900">29° C <SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; COLOR: #999">| <SPAN style="COLOR: #009">20° C </DIV></TD><TD class=taC>







</DIV><DIV class="b nobr"><SPAN style="COLOR: #900">83° F <SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; COLOR: #999">| <SPAN style="COLOR: #009">NA 
<SPAN style="COLOR: #900">28° C <SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; COLOR: #999">| <SPAN style="COLOR: #009">NA </DIV></TD></TR><TR class="wHover noBorder"><TD class=taC>T-storms <SPAN class="b green">*100%* chance of precipitation </DIV></TD><TD class=taC>T-storms <SPAN class="b green">*40%* chance of precipitation </DIV></TD><TD class=taC>Partly Cloudy </TD><TD class=taC>Clear </TD><TD class=taC>Clear </TD><TD class=taC>Partly Cloudy </TD><TD class=taC>Clear </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## BananaTom

<TABLE class=full cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=full>Forecast for ZIP Code 32501 </TD><TD class=nobr>Customize Your Icons!</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=dataTable cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><THEAD><TR><TD class=taC style="WIDTH: 12%">Tuesday</TD><TD class=taC style="WIDTH: 12%">Wednesday</TD><TD class=taC style="WIDTH: 12%">Thursday</TD><TD class=taC style="WIDTH: 12%">Friday</TD><TD class=taC style="WIDTH: 12%">Saturday</TD><TD class=taC style="WIDTH: 12%">Sunday</TD><TD class=taC style="WIDTH: 12%">Monday</TD></TR></THEAD><TBODY><TR class="wHover noBorder"><TD class=taC>







</DIV><DIV class="b nobr"><SPAN style="COLOR: #900">79° F <SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; COLOR: #999">| <SPAN style="COLOR: #009">70° F 
<SPAN style="COLOR: #900">26° C <SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; COLOR: #999">| <SPAN style="COLOR: #009">21° C </DIV></TD><TD class=taC>







</DIV><DIV class="b nobr"><SPAN style="COLOR: #900">81° F <SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; COLOR: #999">| <SPAN style="COLOR: #009">61° F 
<SPAN style="COLOR: #900">27° C <SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; COLOR: #999">| <SPAN style="COLOR: #009">16° C </DIV></TD><TD class=taC>







</DIV><DIV class="b nobr"><SPAN style="COLOR: #900">76° F <SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; COLOR: #999">| <SPAN style="COLOR: #009">58° F 
<SPAN style="COLOR: #900">24° C <SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; COLOR: #999">| <SPAN style="COLOR: #009">14° C </DIV></TD><TD class=taC>







</DIV><DIV class="b nobr"><SPAN style="COLOR: #900">81° F <SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; COLOR: #999">| <SPAN style="COLOR: #009">65° F 
<SPAN style="COLOR: #900">27° C <SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; COLOR: #999">| <SPAN style="COLOR: #009">18° C </DIV></TD><TD class=taC>







</DIV><DIV class="b nobr"><SPAN style="COLOR: #900">83° F <SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; COLOR: #999">| <SPAN style="COLOR: #009">67° F 
<SPAN style="COLOR: #900">28° C <SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; COLOR: #999">| <SPAN style="COLOR: #009">19° C </DIV></TD><TD class=taC>







</DIV><DIV class="b nobr"><SPAN style="COLOR: #900">85° F <SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; COLOR: #999">| <SPAN style="COLOR: #009">68° F 
<SPAN style="COLOR: #900">29° C <SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; COLOR: #999">| <SPAN style="COLOR: #009">20° C </DIV></TD><TD class=taC>







</DIV><DIV class="b nobr"><SPAN style="COLOR: #900">83° F <SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; COLOR: #999">| <SPAN style="COLOR: #009">NA 
<SPAN style="COLOR: #900">28° C <SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal; COLOR: #999">| <SPAN style="COLOR: #009">NA </DIV></TD></TR><TR class="wHover noBorder"><TD class=taC>T-storms <SPAN class="b green">*100%* chance of precipitation </DIV></TD><TD class=taC>T-storms <SPAN class="b green">*40%* chance of precipitation </DIV></TD><TD class=taC>Partly Cloudy </TD><TD class=taC>Clear </TD><TD class=taC>Clear </TD><TD class=taC>Partly Cloudy </TD><TD class=taC>Clear </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

*Great Weekend in store weather wise!!!!!!!*


----------



## Brad King

Whooo Hooooo!!!!!!!!!

We will be out there around 10 or so on Saturday Morning!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Doogiesar

I will be going over to Konz on Thursday nightto get a load of firewood. I plan on having just wood in the bed of the truck. There shouldbe some left over from my needs to help the cause, butnot enough for the whole weekend. Of course this is depending ondaylight since I won't be getting theretill afterwork. 

Anyone else looking for firewood. Get in contact with Konz.


----------



## Doogiesar

Is anyone bringing their pet? I am currently trying to find someone to watch my dog. Boxer/Bull but hasn't been introduced to other pets very often and not sure how she would be around alot of people and other dogs.


----------



## LITECATCH

Dogs are not allowed on the fort side. the sand island (Admiral's Island) is ok.


----------



## Doogiesar

It is settled then, she stays home for this one. Thanks for the information.


----------



## Doogiesar

<TABLE class="full boxB" id=fctTable cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR class=rowW onmouseover="this.className='rowY'" onmouseout="this.className='rowW'"><TD class=sortC><DIV class=b>Looking nice for this weekend so far. Of course as usual this far out I expect one step worse. I am expecting light chop to choppy. And 2-3 in the Gulf</DIV><DIV class=b></DIV><DIV class=b>Thursday</DIV>North winds around 10 knots becoming northwest 5 to 10 knots in the late morning and early afternoon. Seas 1 to 3 feet. Bays and coastal waterways mostly smooth. </DIV></TD></TR><TR class=rowW onmouseover="this.className='rowY'" onmouseout="this.className='rowW'"><TD class=sortC><DIV class=b></DIV><DIV class=b>Thursday Night</DIV>North winds 5 to 10 knots in the evening becoming northeast late. Seas 1 to 2 feet. Bays and coastal waterways smooth. </DIV></TD></TR><TR class=rowW onmouseover="this.className='rowY'" onmouseout="this.className='rowW'"><TD class=sortC><DIV class=b></DIV><DIV class=b>Friday</DIV>Northeast winds 5 to 10 knots in the morning becoming south in the afternoon. Seas 1 to 2 feet. Bays and coastal waterways smooth. </DIV></TD></TR><TR class=rowW onmouseover="this.className='rowY'" onmouseout="this.className='rowW'"><TD class=sortC><DIV class=b></DIV><DIV class=b>Saturday</DIV>East winds 5 to 10 knots increasing to around 10 knots after midnight. Seas 1 to 2 feet. Bays and coastal waterways a light chop. </DIV></DIV>http://www.wunderground.com/MAR/GM/650.html</DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Gone Fishin' Too

Since this is my first time for a McRae campout, how vigilant or proactive do I need to be about keeping watch over things on my boat (rods,tackle,electronics) overnight while sleeping in the tent? Is it best to just bring the expensive stuff and put it in the tent? I don't even like keeping stuff in the boat in my own driveway after I get back from a fishing trip unattended for more than a few minutes. What does everyone else do?


----------



## BananaTom

*You and yours will be safe, especially in the middle of all of us.*


----------



## Brad King

My crew and BamaSam's crew were out there a few weeks ago. I left everything on my boat. Had no problems. With all the PFFer's out there at one time I think someone would be stupid to try and jack someones gear.

Would be fun if they did!! :doh We'd have plenty of shark bait!!!!!


----------



## Murphy's Law

> *BananaTom (10/7/2008)**You and yours will be safe, especially in the middle of all of us.*


+1 There will be to many people up and about for some one to be stupid enough to try and steal some thing in front of every one.


----------



## Gone Fishin' Too

Just to make it clear, *<U>IN NO WAY AM I IMPLYING THAT I DON'T TRUST ANYONE HERE ON THE FORUM!!!</U>* It's a public place and anyone could be there.Since this is my first PFF eventI couldn't recognize everyone in person that is a PFF memberand be able todistinguish if someoneis not a PFF member that is snooping around somewhere that shouldn't be.I know all the PFF memberstreat each other like family.I would trust the PFF members with my family if I needed help, and hope to earnthat sametrust with everyone this weekend. I look forward to meeting some great people!!!


----------



## Doogiesar

Don't worry GF2most of us on here understand how you feel about your belongings, as we, atleast I feel the same way. If it is something you value and it is portable, just bring it in the tent. I will be bringing certain things in the tent but most will stay in the boat. I don't know anyone either and being around so many other people who love the joy of being in the outdoors and fishing. I thinkour stuff will be just fine. BTW that is a fine looking boat you got there . Hope to see everyone out there.


----------



## oldflathead

:mmmbeer



This may be our first PFF raft up/campout/party, so we are looking forward. Our Bayou Babes and Bubbas had chosen this same weekend to gather at Mc Ree, so you see some of us Olde Phartz out there also. We have not been out since last year before my health problems, but, The Good Lord Willing, we will be there. I still am wobbling when I walk, since I have no balance, but WTH, I am on the green side of the grass.



We will be leaving about 0800 Friday, since that is high tide and I need it to get my 5'10" draft out of my slip. We will be towing the "Chico Limo", our 25' pontoon for use as a shore boat. So anyone needing to get ashore or a trip back across, let us know. Cell 572-1225 or call on VHF 16, "Satori" or "Chico Limo".



I have about 3 gallons of peanut oil that I have fried two turkeys in, but it is still good if anyone can use it. Also, have a bunch of good oak firewood I can bring.



Look for us, Cal 46 motor sailer, white w/blue stripe still beat up from Ivan



Tom and Bobbie Vandiver & Chief B'sun's Mate Buster, The Wonder Dog


----------



## Murphy's Law

I just put vacation down for saturday. So I'll be there saturday afternoon :letsdrink


----------



## Clay-Doh

Rock on man!!!


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *Gone Fishin' Too (10/7/2008)*Since this is my first time for a McRae campout, how vigilant or proactive do I need to be about keeping watch over things on my boat (rods,tackle,electronics) overnight while sleeping in the tent? Is it best to just bring the expensive stuff and put it in the tent? I don't even like keeping stuff in the boat in my own driveway after I get back from a fishing trip unattended for more than a few minutes. What does everyone else do?


No worries man. I have been camping out therefor years.

AndI have never had a problem ever. You can only get only get out there by boat, so boaters typically respect other boaters stuff. There may be plenty of idiots on the water. But most of those idiot boaters at least respect your stuff.


----------



## Brad King

I just got a call from our buddy Raoul (the aussie) he is having me a grill made. Steel plate with grating on the side and folding legs. It will stand right over the campfire and act like a hot plate / grill. 

Can't wait to give it the maiden run this weekend!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Murphy's Law

> *Brad K (10/7/2008)*I just got a call from our buddy Raoul (the aussie) he is having me a grill made. Steel plate with grating on the side and folding legs. It will stand right over the campfire and act like a hot plate / grill.
> 
> Can't wait to give it the maiden run this weekend!!!!!!!!!!




Sweet !!! Can't wait to try out some fine eats off it :hungry


----------



## Brad King

:letsdrink.......Now just to figure out what to cook on it!!!!!!!!!!! :letsdrink

Oooohhh! How about Steak Fajita's


----------



## Murphy's Law

> *Brad K (10/7/2008)*:letsdrink.......Now just to figure out what to cook on it!!!!!!!!!!! :letsdrink
> 
> Oooohhh! How about Steak Fajita's




Why cook steak when Clay is going to kill us fish to cook :letsdrink


----------



## Brad King

I guess I just love to cook. I get all excited..........Especialy when it's *SPICY* ass mexican food. MMMMMMMM MMMMMMMM good.


----------



## Murphy's Law

What ya need me to bring to help out Brad ?


----------



## Gone Fishin' Too

With the spicy ass Mexican food someone may need to bring extra toilet paper!!!!:doh


----------



## diesel84

It looks like I will be proposing to my girlfriend Nicole at the McRae bash Saturday afternoon. I had a banner made up that I would like some forum members to unfold for me when Scott Brown blast the air horn aboard the Dream II. My girlfriend thinks we are just going out there for a forum get together. Hopefully it will unfold somewhat like this. Scott will hand off the banner to a forum member that will already be out there Saturday. Nicole gets off at 12:00. As soon as she gets to Scott and Pams house we will head out to Sherman Cove. We will take the DreamII to McRae. As we pull in Scott will tell the girls to grab the anchor and tell me to go downstairs to do something. He will spin the back of the boat towards the beach. When i get down stairs I will be changing into a tux. Scott will blast a airhorn, the forum members stretch out the banner, and I am gonna ask her to marry me.:hotsun:hotsun If you would be able to help hold the banner please let me or Scott know. Thanks. I will have more details to come as we get things worked out


----------



## Brad King

LOL!!!!!!!

Don't worry about bringing anything...we got it!


----------



## Murphy's Law

Diesel, I'll be out there and would be glad to help you out with the sign holding.


----------



## Brad King

> *diesel84 (10/7/2008)*It looks like I will be proposing to my girlfriend Nicole at the McRae bash Saturday afternoon. I had a banner made up that I would like some forum members to unfold for me when Scott Brown blast the air horn aboard the Dream II. My girlfriend thinks we are just going out there for a forum get together. Hopefully it will unfold somewhat like this. Scott will hand off the banner to a forum member that will already be out there Saturday. Nicole gets off at 12:00. As soon as she gets to Scott and Pams house we will head out to Sherman Cove. We will take the DreamII to McRae. As we pull in Scott will tell the girls to grab the anchor and tell me to go downstairs to do something. He will spin the back of the boat towards the beach. When i get down stairs I will be changing into a tux. Scott will blast a airhorn, the forum members stretch out the banner, and I am gonna ask her to marry me.:hotsun:hotsun If you would be able to help hold the banner please let me or Scott know. Thanks. I will have more details to come as we get things worked out


I would love to help bro!!!!!!


----------



## Ocean Man

Brad, are you sure you don't want to slip off to the jetties to hide...I mean fish. It may keep you out of trouble if you know what I mean........


----------



## Brad King

:letsdrink......Thats a huge part of the plan.... Get everyone pre-occupied with Fajita's then go catch all the fish:letsdrink

Especially the GF.:doh


----------



## [email protected]

i'll help anyway i can. glad to see your going to be out there too joel. i'll be leaving day break around 10ish saturday morning.


----------



## bamasam

Yeah Brad how long have you and Dawna been dating now? Didnt she hook you up with a phone call the other day? hummmmm :shedevil

Ryan I think we are going to make it and yes you know I will help you out man. Might see if we can hook up some balloons to release also. 

We will definately bring some eats and I might be able to drag my big coffee perculator down. Nothing like a good strong coffee in the morning, right Brad?


----------



## Doogiesar

I will be there on Friday around noon-ish. I will also have a truckload of firewood if all goes well with Konz on Thursday. I am sure I won't use all of it. I will be bringing my 13yr old son. Great kid and is crazy about sharks. We could do shark trivia and he would probably put up a pretty good fight lol


----------



## FishnLane

OK PFF'rs, i'm still trying to work this our. As per previous post, Mitch is out of town this weekend and the tent is missing needed pieces. Every post gets me more excited.... and i look so forward to holding that sign for proposal. Got the boat but looking for the tent/overnight piece. IDEAS??


----------



## Doogiesar

Go buy a tent from Wally World, then use it. Take it back after your done and complain that something was wrong with it. They have no choice but to take it back. Satisfaction Guarantee


----------



## Murphy's Law

> *FishnLane (10/7/2008)*OK PFF'rs, i'm still trying to work this our. As per previous post, Mitch is out of town this weekend and the tent is missing needed pieces. Every post gets me more excited.... and i look so forward to holding that sign for proposal. Got the boat but looking for the tent/overnight piece. IDEAS??


I gota tentyou canuse. I want get there until saturday afternoon though. Let me know if you want me to bring it.


----------



## Telum Pisces

Glad to see that you are coming out Joel. I should be out there sometime Saturday. I was going to try and go diving on Saturday. But that was when they were calling for 1-2 foot seas. Now, well, it's changed.:banghead:banghead

So when ever I can get up and get the boat over to Sherman Cove, I'll be out there.


----------



## Doogiesar

Ya the Weather Guesser is at it again, ever changing things around. I expect one worse then they expect and go from there. At least Ft. Mcrae is a protected area, if you can just get there right!



Diesel, I will be there and happy to help you out any way I can.


----------



## Murphy's Law

> *Telum Piscis (10/7/2008)* I was going to try and go diving on Saturday. But that was when they were calling for 1-2 foot seas. Now, well, it's changed.:banghead:banghea


So your telling me I'm going to get beat up on the ride out there :doh See ya saturday man, Can't wait :toast


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *murphyslaw (10/7/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Telum Piscis (10/7/2008)* I was going to try and go diving on Saturday. But that was when they were calling for 1-2 foot seas. Now, well, it's changed.:banghead:banghea
> 
> 
> 
> So your telling me I'm going to get beat up on the ride out there :doh See ya saturday man, Can't wait :toast
Click to expand...

The bay shouldn't be too bad. But the gulf forecast went from 1-2 yesterday to this today. :banghead

*SATURDAY*
EAST WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS. SEAS 3 TO 4 FEET. BAYS AND
COASTAL WATERWAYS A LIGHT CHOP.


----------



## Murphy's Law

> *Telum Piscis (10/7/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *murphyslaw (10/7/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Telum Piscis (10/7/2008)* I was going to try and go diving on Saturday. But that was when they were calling for 1-2 foot seas. Now, well, it's changed.:banghead:banghea
> 
> 
> 
> So your telling me I'm going to get beat up on the ride out there :doh See ya saturday man, Can't wait :toast
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The bay shouldn't be too bad. But the gulf forecast went from 1-2 yesterday to this today. :banghead
> 
> *SATURDAY*
> EAST WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS. SEAS 3 TO 4 FEET. BAYS AND
> COASTAL WATERWAYS A LIGHT CHOP.
Click to expand...

Damn it man !!One way are the other I'll have the skiff out there.


----------



## konz

Lane I have a spare tent also if it's needed.


----------



## SandyKeys

ATTENTION !!!! 

I have a TENT-O-MIUM that has been used once! Fishnlane - you are more than welcome to it! Has the Skydome, 11X17.... I'm leaving for my KRUISE to Cozumel this weekend, so you are more than welcome! Feel free to call me 232-8737!! 

Gosh I'm gonna miss a hellava BASH!!! Oh well! I'll bring back some great pics and treasure find while snorkeling! :letsdrink


----------



## Clay-Doh

Have fun in Mexico!!! Make sure to take some good pics for us too!! Too bad your missin this bash though


----------



## BananaTom

> *SandyKeys (10/7/2008)*ATTENTION !!!!
> 
> I have a TENT-O-MIUM that has been used once! Fishnlane - you are more than welcome to it! Has the Skydome, 11X17.... I'm leaving for my KRUISE to Cozumel this weekend, so you are more than welcome! Feel free to call me 232-8737!!
> 
> Gosh I'm gonna miss a hellava BASH!!! Oh well! I'll bring back some great pics and treasure find while snorkeling! :letsdrink




*There you go Lane, and 11 x 17, you could hold a BASH in that tent and fit the band inside also.*


----------



## SandyKeys

> *Clay-Doh (10/8/2008)*Have fun in Mexico!!! Make sure to take some good pics for us too!! Too bad your missin this bash though


THANKS! I am soooo stoked! My first Cruise, and I can't tell you the excitement I am experiencing right now. Mainly cuz I'm going on vacation, and it's my Birthday present from ME to ME! wooooohooooo!! 

I do hate I am missing the bash! Ya'll drink one for me! And I'll see ya when I get back, and trust me, I will do my best on the pics' for ya! :letsdrink


----------



## Brad King

> *bamasam (10/7/2008)*Yeah Brad how long have you and Dawna been dating now? Didnt she hook you up with a phone call the other day? hummmmm :shedevil
> 
> Ryan I think we are going to make it and yes you know I will help you out man. Might see if we can hook up some balloons to release also.
> 
> We will definately bring some eats and I might be able to drag my big coffee perculator down. Nothing like a good strong coffee in the morning, right Brad?




Ouch Bama.........You trying to get me in trouble? :doh LOL. We've been together for 6 years now, and the cofee was a life saver. Strong is not the word I would use for it. None of us could sit down for about 6 hours afte the last cup.:doh


----------



## SheYakFishr

See Lane... everyone has an extra tent!!! hehehehe I'm not worried about where to sleep... I just wanna fish... fish... fish!!! He is sooooooo excited... he can hardly wait either! :letsdrink

Wooohoooo Joel... Glad you can make it!!! :letsdrink

We ought to all get together about what to bring to cook and share... so there isn't tons of the same food. Any ideas... what else would be needed?


----------



## oldflathead

:mmmbeer

We are going over Friday morning and anchoring by Sand Island and will be towing our 25' pontoon. If anyone needs a ride over from Sherman Cove or Grand Lagoon YC, give me a call, cell 572-1225, and I will come and get you.

So, no excuses!

Go to Emerald Coast Marine, give BLOOD, check out Kenny's boats and come on over.

:letsdrink

Tom


----------



## BananaTom

*We are going to have a fund raiser raffle and membership drive for the Reef Fish Restoration Association (RFRA). The link to the post is: *http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic197901-2-1.aspx

*It will be at Fort McRae this weekend, tickets will be on sale all weekend,the drawing held Sunday Morning in front of all campers. *

*It will be a 50/50 pot, which means all money will be divided in half. The winner receives of half the pot, the RFRA receives the other half. *

*The winner will also receive a Banana Tree donated by BananaTom.*



*If you want to come and do not have a boat, read this thread, there are many that will help you get out there, even for a day trip.*



*See Ya !!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## BananaTom

*To Learn More About The Reef Fish Restoration Association (RFRA) Click here:*

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic195206-2-1.aspx



See Ya at the Fort !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lastcast

Hi all, anyone going over today from Sherman Cove? I have some wood I split but will be fishing tomorrow and busy Sat. but want to try to get this over there sometime today. I'll help and do whatever I can, let me know. 

Skip


----------



## reelhappy

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl12_lblFullMessage>hey come on where is everybody. don't tell me that their's only 6 other teams brave enough to go against team Neptune Assassions. man o man this is going to be to easy. far as i know the only team we have to worry about is kano mano and he's got three fingers stuck is his mouth! how's that poi?


----------



## chum-chum

weather going to be okay sat/sun? Still on?


----------



## J.Sharit

> *reelhappy (10/9/2008)*<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl12_lblFullMessage>hey come on where is everybody. don't tell me that their's only 6 other teams brave enough to go against team Neptune Assassions. man o man this is going to be to easy. far as i know the only team we have to worry about is kano mano and he's got three fingers stuck is his mouth! how's that poi?


With a team name of N.AssI don't even want to guess where your 3 fingers are atoke But you should be worried very worried.


----------



## Brad King

With the expected high winds out of the East. I don't think I wanna run all the way from Woodlawn again. I got my teeth kicked in last time on the run back. I am trying to find a ramp closer to Ft Mcrae. Something of course that my Truck and trailer will be safe at.

Can anyone point me in the right direction here,

Thanks for any advice!!!!!!


----------



## SheYakFishr

> *chum-chum (10/9/2008)*weather going to be okay sat/sun? Still on?


*TONIGHT THROUGH SAT*
N OF 28N VARIABLE NE TO E WINDS 5 TO 10 
KT. SEAS 1 TO 2 FT. S OF 28N NE TO E WINDS 10 TO 15 KT. SEAS 1 
TO 2 FT...BUILDING 2 TO 4 FT SAT. 

*SUN*
NE TO E WINDS 15 TO 20 KT. SEAS 4 TO 6 FT. SCATTERED 
SHOWERS.


----------



## nextstep

is there still a ramp at grande lagoon state park?:letsdrink


----------



## BananaTom

*Yes Grande Lagoon State Park has a ramp for a fee, and if you were military or military sponsored Sherman Cove.*


----------



## Clay-Doh

I always have put in at shorline park in Gulf Breeze.


----------



## Brad King

Shoreline was option "B".....I just hate the run back across the bay in the morning with a stiff wind right out of the East in a low profile Bay boat. Especially with a huge HANGOVER..........


----------



## BananaTom

*That is easy - do not go in the morning - wait until the afternnon.*


----------



## lastcast

Brad K, when were you thinking about launching, I'm Ret Mil.

Skip


----------



## Brad King

Around 8 or 9 Saturday morning.....i was in the Army but not sure if that will help me launch there......


----------



## Brad King

> *BananaTom (10/9/2008)**That is easy - do not go in the morning - wait until the afternnon.*


I cant miss NFL at noon and I play football at 4:30 on Sundays


----------



## Brad King

> *lastcast (10/9/2008)*Brad K, when were you thinking about launching, I'm Ret Mil.
> 
> Skip


Will an old ID card get me on base?..........LOL, probably get me in the Brig huh:doh


----------



## Doogiesar

Hey Brad, I don't think an old ID will work,lol. You can get on base with just your drivers liscense, registration and insurance. But to use the launch you need to be active or retired military. And when you get there you will need to show proof when you go pay for the launch fee.



Get up with Lastcast and he will get you on and into the launch. He is retired military and has offered it to you. How small is your boat?


----------



## Brad King

21' Bay Boat...........I didn't realise he was offering:doh It's hard to sometime tell when reading a post. Damn, I must of seemed like an ASS.:doh

I would love some help getting out at Shermans cove. It would be greatly appreciated.........


----------



## mpmorr

> *konz (10/7/2008)*Lane I have a spare tent also if it's needed.


Your shirts dont count Ray.oke:toast


----------



## konz

> *mpmorr (10/9/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *konz (10/7/2008)*Lane I have a spare tent also if it's needed.
> 
> 
> 
> Your shirts dont count Ray.oke:toast
Click to expand...

DAMN! Out of the blue a fat joke..........ever been slapped by a fat guy with a star crunch.....lol


----------



## Brad King

> *konz (10/9/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *mpmorr (10/9/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *konz (10/7/2008)*Lane I have a spare tent also if it's needed.
> 
> 
> 
> Your shirts dont count Ray.oke:toast
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DAMN! Out of the blue a fat joke..........ever been slapped by a fat guy with a star crunch.....lol
Click to expand...

Now that there is some funny sh!t


----------



## mpmorr

> *Brad K (10/9/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *konz (10/9/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *mpmorr (10/9/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *konz (10/7/2008)*Lane I have a spare tent also if it's needed.
> 
> 
> 
> Your shirts dont count Ray.oke:toast
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DAMN! Out of the blue a fat joke..........ever been slapped by a fat guy with a star crunch.....lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now that there is some funny sh!t
Click to expand...

HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAH I just spit BBQ chips all over the screen. You better go with a whole honey bun if you are gonna start slapping me though.


----------



## konz

Time to break out the zebra cakes, I need one for each hand.

I use zebra cakes bor my b***h slapping like a pimp uses baby powder........haha!


----------



## SheYakFishr

HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAA

I just spit everywhere..... 

You guys are just TOO MUCH!!!:reallycrying


----------



## bonita dan

I don't know Mike.Konz has mad ninja style moves for a pleasantly plump feller. But back to the serious stuff. Brad if ya cant get on base to launch,there are a few alternatives. Shoreline is a good one if the bay is a bit sporty. Navy point is also good and since the wind will be kickin a little it wont be crowded. Either one you can hug the shore too ease the beating. My suggestion would be Big Lagoon. Galvez is also good but the current gets moving pretty good thru there and makes it hard to put the boat on the trailer,ask Fiesty about that one. At least with the ICW you will have the wind at your back for the ride to the truck.


----------



## mpmorr

> *bonita dan (10/9/2008)*I don't know Mike.Konz has mad ninja style moves for a pleasantly plump feller. But back to the serious stuff. Brad if ya cant get on base to launch,there are a few alternatives. Shoreline is a good one if the bay is a bit sporty. Navy point is also good and since the wind will be kickin a little it wont be crowded. Either one you can hug the shore too ease the beating. My suggestion would be Big Lagoon. Galvez is also good but the current gets moving pretty good thru there and makes it hard to put the boat on the trailer,ask Fiesty about that one. At least with the ICW you will have the wind at your back for the ride to the truck.


By the Time Konz whips my ass he will have lost 200lbs from trying.oke "Pleasantly Plump..." "Like a pimp uses baby powder". Sorry Capt. Rotundo if I offender your girthnessokeI am rolling, dang I wish I could get down for this. Good new for me is Muzzy season starts Sat for me and a couple of few other lucky permit winners. Whooooohoooo.:letsdrink


----------



## Murphy's Law

> *Brad K (10/9/2008)*21' Bay Boat.


Brad, I'll be running a 17' skiff from shore line so I don't want to hear how bad your going to get beat up in a 21' er oke The run from shore line aint bad as long as you hug the bank.


----------



## FishnLane

i'm 16 foot'r. Now it is not the TENT , it is the winds. Say it isn't so!!!!!

HERE"S for a calm bay, full moon, and lots of fun


----------



## BananaTom

*I just finished transplanting the Banana Tree from my back yard into a large pot. I choose the largest, it stands about 15' tall, and I also put a baby Banana Tree and some Elephant Ear PLants in the same largepot. *

*It will be fordisplay this weekend so the raffle ticket purchasers can view it to benfit the Reef Fish Restoration Association (RFRA). *

*If you win it and arrive ina Boat that has no room for it, I will bring it back to the main land with me for pick-up at Bahia Mar Marina. *

*Or I will deliver it to your house if you are not there and purchased your wining ticket a the PFF Blood Drive, some time next week, what ever works. *

*The winnner of the raffle will receive 50% of the money, and a Banana Tree from BananaTom.*

*I will be there before sunset tomorrow, Friday, and hopefully sooner, as we have allot of people and allot of gear to load.*

*We are going to have a BLAST!! this weekend. *

*SEE YA AT THE FORT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Doogiesar

I am a GO for launch !! :letsparty, Went to Konz and getting firewood was a success. One full truck load in my Silverado. I will also have a tarp just in case the weather man decides to guess again. I should be out there by noon Friday and then picking up my step son at the Sherman around 6pm. If someone needs a ride from Sherman, let me know. I will hold the bus until 6:30pm. I can take 2 and some gear as I will be getting another load of wood from the truck. give me a call ahead of time or just be there and well get you over to the party.



If you need a ride sooner then 6pm call me.

760-500-3282

Ryan


----------



## Brad King

> *murphyslaw (10/9/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Brad K (10/9/2008)*21' Bay Boat.
> 
> 
> 
> Brad, I'll be running a 17' skiff from shore line so I don't want to hear how bad your going to get beat up in a 21' er oke The run from shore line aint bad as long as you hug the bank.
Click to expand...

I guess that settles it.......Shoreline it is!!! I just hate getting beat early in the morning with the ole' hangover....LOL:doh

I can't wait till Saturday now,


----------



## Reel Estate

I will be out there by lunch Saturday in my 21' Seaswirlwith my wife as well. Look forward to meeting everyone!


----------



## LITECATCH

if the bottom cleaning people get my running gear clean today i'll drop by tomorrow on the "Lite Catch". not sure what time.


----------



## Ocean Man

I'll be there tonight sometime. I'm shooting for around 7:00 or so but if I know me it will probably be more around 11:00.:doh I can't wait.:letsparty:letsparty


----------



## Brad King

Look at what Raoul made for me!!!!!!! It sits right over the campfire like a hotplate/grill. That thing is fricking awesome


----------



## bluffman2

hell yea....you can cook anything on that baby....:letsdrink


----------



## bamasam

Repeat 

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl14_lblFullMessage>Unfortunately my son Alex is not going to make it for this one as he has a band competition Saturday evening in Prattville..........but Team Bamasam will be there with me,Precious and our 3 year old granddaughter Berkeley for her first time ever at the beach!!! Thats right boys I am bringing my little "lucky charm" on the Irish Wake!! 

I will swing by Bay Pirates place to pick up my flooring, then over to Kennys to donate some blood, then back over near Galvez to pick up my boat and hit the water.









Clay dont you live close to Michell(rocklobster) I need to pick up some rod-n-reels from her. And I will pay you on the Island for the tourney.


----------



## Brad King

See you out there Bama..........


----------



## Brad King

Alright fellow campers....I am leaving Baton Rouge right now...Headed home to Gulf BReeze to get he boat ready and look forward to meeting everyone tomorrow morning.......:letsdrink


----------



## SheYakFishr

> *Brad K (10/10/2008)*Alright fellow campers....I am leaving Baton Rouge right now...Headed home to Gulf BReeze to get he boat ready and look forward to meeting everyone tomorrow morning.......:letsdrink


Be careful Brad... see ya tomorrow!! :letsdrink


----------



## Clay-Doh

Yup Sam...live basically across 98 from her.

I aint worried Sam..I'll see you either this evening, or tommoorw!!

HEY! WHO IS BRINGING A PROPANE TURKEY FRYER??? FOR SOME ODD REASON, I CAN NOT FIND OURS...ONLY THE BIG POT, STRAINER, AND LID! WILL SOMEONE HAVE ONE THERE WE CAN USE TO FRY UP THE SHARK??? AND ENOUGH PROPANE???

CALL ME! 777-1221!

THANX!


----------



## konz

Clay I have a stand........but no tank........let me know if you need me to bring it.


----------



## oldflathead

:bpts :banghead

Durn it! Sometimes sh-t happens and you fall back in it. I spent this week getting our boat ready for this weekend. She has only been out of my slip once since April 2004. Ivan, caring for M-I-L, health problems, etc. We were stoked, plenty of beer, Goslings Black Seal, Ginger Beer and Famous Grouse. The spousal unit, Bobbie, AKA Barbara has been having knee problems, Doc diagnosed as torn miniscum and will fix it next week, but she was walking okay. She made a final trip to Sam's Club for some Yuengling and stuff. She twisted the bad knee and now can barely walk on crutches. Bed rest, cold packs, pain meds, TENS, etc. and I am the "Nurse"

We really were counting on being there for the PFF Bash and our Bayou Chico Babes and Bubbas Raft Up, shucks....

If the wind is light and I can get someone to ride with me I may take to Chico Limo out Saturday afternoon.

If anyone wants firewood, I have plenty. I also have a turkey/fish cooker with full tanks available. Someone was cooking venison stew. I have several large chunks of deer meat in my freezer for anyone who wants it. Sorry, you cannot have the Heinekens, Yuengling, Famous Grouse or Goslings, unless you stop by my place and stay for a chat.:letsdrink

Tom:crying


----------



## bonita dan

I guess once we get done boiling up the shrimp,you can use the stand and full propane tank i'll be bringing.


----------



## [email protected]

clay i'll have my big turkey pot , burner and tank for the boiled peanuts. we can use it for both. see ya out there tomorrow.


----------



## bonita dan

That sucks Tom! Hope you can find a way to make it on over for a while with those Heinekins,Yeanglings,Famous Somethings and that oh so tasty Goshlings Black Seal Rum. Haven't had any of that stuff since '90 when I was in Bermuda.

Bob,how much water are ya bringing? I'll be bringing 20gals of fresh for the boil pot and will have plenty of leftover for when the peanuts boil the foam off if its needed.


----------



## ironman172

> *mpmorr (10/9/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *bonita dan (10/9/2008)*I don't know Mike.Konz has mad ninja style moves for a pleasantly plump feller. But back to the serious stuff. Brad if ya cant get on base to launch,there are a few alternatives. Shoreline is a good one if the bay is a bit sporty. Navy point is also good and since the wind will be kickin a little it wont be crowded. Either one you can hug the shore too ease the beating. My suggestion would be Big Lagoon. Galvez is also good but the current gets moving pretty good thru there and makes it hard to put the boat on the trailer,ask Fiesty about that one. At least with the ICW you will have the wind at your back for the ride to the truck.
> 
> 
> 
> By the Time Konz whips my ass he will have lost 200lbs from trying.oke "Pleasantly Plump..." "Like a pimp uses baby powder". Sorry Capt. Rotundo if I offender your girthnessokeI am rolling, dang I wish I could get down for this. Good new for me is Muzzy season starts Sat for me and a couple of few other lucky permit winners. Whooooohoooo.:letsdrink
Click to expand...

I too wish I could make this!!! sounds like a GREAT time!!!and I can't even hunt this weekend...:banghead...got to work tonight and all weekend...:boo...

Good luck Michael on your opening hunt!!!...:letsdrink


----------



## X-Shark

Sorry to hear about Bobbie, Tom. 



I'd like to go run the X-Shark tomorrow.


----------



## [email protected]

dan i am just going to fill the cooker pot full of water that should be enough. i'll have several jugs of fresh water too just in case. see ya out there.

tom send bobbie my best . you have all the right pain meds , good old beer. i'll be on bayou chico around 10ish this morning, if you need anything just let me know. you have my number.


----------



## SandyKeys

> *SandyKeys (10/8/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Clay-Doh (10/8/2008)*Have fun in Mexico!!! Make sure to take some good pics for us too!! Too bad your missin this bash though
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS! I am soooo stoked! My first Cruise, and I can't tell you the excitement I am experiencing right now. Mainly cuz I'm going on vacation, and it's my Birthday present from ME to ME! wooooohooooo!!
> 
> I do hate I am missing the bash! Ya'll drink one for me! And I'll see ya when I get back, and trust me, I will do my best on the pics' for ya! :letsdrink
Click to expand...



BON VOYAGE!!! BYE BYE! ON THE WAY TO COZUMEL!!! WOOOOO HOOOOO!!!! :letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## diesel84

Thankyou everyone with the help with my proposal, she didnt have a clue. It worked out perfectly. And she said YES!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mpmorr

> *diesel84 (10/12/2008)*Thankyou everyone with the help with my proposal, she didnt have a clue. It worked out perfectly. And she said YES!!!!!!!!!!


Congrats bro, glad to hear it.:clap:clap


----------



## need2fish

> *diesel84 (10/12/2008)*Thankyou everyone with the help with my proposal, she didnt have a clue. It worked out perfectly. And she said YES!!!!!!!!!!


Congratulations and Good Luck.

Many thanks to Clay doh and the rest of the organizers and to Paul and Dan for the shrimp boil - it was great.

Thank you alsoNextstep for the night time diving entertainment.oke

Hey who won the raffle - I'm obviously not going to win anything shark fishing....maybe I'll get some raffle love.


----------



## Murphy's Law

> *diesel84 (10/12/2008)*Thankyou everyone with the help with my proposal, she didn't have a clue. It worked out perfectly. And she said YES!!!!!!!!!!


Cangrat's man :clap I over slept and didn't make it out there in time :banghead Ya'll get any pic's ??


----------



## diesel84

Yeah I think Scott has some pictures and some video that he will post.


----------



## BananaTom

*Congratulations <U>Ocean Man</U> - TheWinner of the 50/50 pot.*

*Total money collected was $346.00. *

*The winning ticket numberwas 718294. *

*So Ocean Man collected his $173.00, boarded his vessel with Nathan and fired up that outboard. He was on a plane in no time, hauling gear and allto the bank withthe cash. *

*Again, Congratulations Matt !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*However - he did notneed the Banana Tree donated by Banana Tom, which Clay-Doh says is a $450.00 value --- So we picked another number - that winning number is: *

*718238. *

*Will the proud owner of this winning ticket and fine Banana Tree please post here. I am waiting for you to reveal your identity and claim your prize.*

*We raised $173.00 for the RFRA - the cash is in route to the bank as well. *



*We had a blast!!!!*


----------



## Brad King

What an awesome time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:letsdrink..Had great time and really enjoyed meeting everyone. For those of you that stayed up, Dawna did complete the "FULL PULL".

Can't wait till next time!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ocean Man

I had a great time, wish I could of stayed longer on Sunday. Brad it was nice meeting you and Dawna,I cant believe she finished it off, y'all must have stayed up for a while after I went down (4:?? am). Lots of good food and company out there this weekend, it was the best turnout I've seen in a long time maybe ever. The wind was the only negative to the weekend, I seen lots of toppled tents including my own and the Bay was pretty rough keeping most on land the entire weekend. I did get out and catch a couple nice Bay Snapper Saturday evening for breakfast on Sunday morning. Banana Tom was getting ready to do the 50/50 raffle as we were about to shove off. I went ahead and bought $5 worth and waited on the drawing. Best $5 I ever spent, won $173 enough to pay forthe weekend and leave a few dollars in my pocket.:letsparty

Cant wait for the next one.

Matt


----------



## Brad King

Same to you Ocean Man.......I'm glad Murphy'slaw came and woke me up. Hell, I would have missed the Roast Beef class if he hadn't have come down lookin for me.


----------



## SheYakFishr

It WAS a great time!!!! It was also GREAT meeting everyone.. and alsoseeing everyone!!! :clapThe food was also great!!! Never had bull shark... nor peanut sauce... but I'm a believer now!!! Laffs... Thanks Clay for your expertise in the kitchen... hehehe :letsdrink Also.. thanks for the use of your grill. It's difficult when you can't bring everything including the kitchen sink in a boat. hahaha

Dan... THAT shrimp was wonderful!!!... Thank you!!! But... that corn tho... laffin... caused all kinds of excitment down the beach some. I said "it was some HOT CORN"... when I got back... and most standing around thought I said something else... and they kept asking WHERE????WHERE??? laffin... You had to have been there. We all got a good laugh out of that one... but unfortunately... I couldn't get more than 3 bites on the corn.. my lips were on fire! :doh :letsdrink 

It was awesome to see... and hear thateveryone pulled it off with holding the sign... Congrats you kids!! That sure was some kind of FINE rock on her finger Ryan!!! That was an awesome thing to do.... that she will remember the rest of her life!! :bowdown :clap

While we are on the subject of Holy Matrimony... Joel... it was WONDERFUL to hear YOUR great newsl!!! Congrats to you also!!! :grouphug

The catch of the day was presented to me..... somehow... someway... I caught the top fin of a shark. Don't ask. My fishing ability went out the window for some reason... but it wasn't for lack of trying. :reallycryingI think it was because Bob ([email protected]) was catching all the pin fish... that I only caught a couple. It was a blast tho.... THANKS Bob for giving us a ride.. bringingand cooking those peanuts!!! They were yummy!!! My grandson, Carlos had the time of his life. He handled that dead shark... like he caught it... we had to keep telling him toTHROW IT BACK in the water. He is STILL talking about how much fun he had and asked when were we going back. The sandblasting that went on... didn't bother him any. He slept right through everything... all the hooting and laughing... hehehe :sleeping He did ask me why the neighbors were burping all night. I told him they were probably seeing who could burp the loudest. He thought that was stupid. I told him... when he got older he wouldn't... hehehehehe :doh

Those who couldn't go... so sorry... :reallycrying maybe next time.... but.... maybe NEXT time... we all won't be covered in sand when we wake up hehehehe :doh The wind blew and blew... all day... all night... and trust me.... it did NOT bother those who stayed up all night til almost daylight. :bowdown I remember THOSE DAYS... but they.. unfortunately are long gone. laffs

Sam... I hope you guys got back home okay. That grandchild of yours IS SOMETHING else.... sheIS PRECIOUS too!! hehehe :bowdown

I am sure I can say... for everyone that was there... we all had a GREAT time!!! :clap :letsdrink :grouphug :letsparty


----------



## bamasam

WE MADE IT BACK WITH THE HELP OF SEATOW :banghead:banghead
WILL POST MORE TOMORROW< SLEEP


----------



## H2OMARK

Dang Sam, hate to hear that. I apoligise for not getting to speak to you at the dock at Big Lagoon but I was concentrating on not getting caught up in all the damn fishing lines thrown out there. How about the guy in the boat on the opposite dock and the old man who refused to move!! Robert said he was throwing the F-bomb every other word he was so pissed. I was good to see you, Precious and your grandbaby.

Mark


----------



## nextstep

dang i hate i missed meeting bamasam and h2omark or maybe i did and the shine got me. oh h2o my mom went to purdue, she just bought a houseboat and there is a iu sticker on it that is driving her crazy. she said the two schools got along marvelously.oke:letsdrink i missed a lot of folks passing out with the setting sun. maybe i should stop drinking breakfast with bonita dan, not!!:letsdrink


----------



## Doogiesar

Hey guys, Thanks fore the awesome time this weekend. I had a great time meeting everyone. My stepson Zack had the time of his life out there. It was great meet everyone and spend the weekend out there. I woke up this morning and the clouds were dark and the wind was still kicking. I called it quits about 9am. I went out for a few mins before the launch and the wind was too much so I headed for Sherman Cove.



Zack says thanks for the shark teeth and an awesome time out there. He still believes what I told him about 90% of beer is water and that is all you need to survive,lol. 



Ray, Clay, Tom, Lane, Angie, Mike, and the rest of the crew, it was great to meet everyone and looking forward to the next get together.



Doogie


----------



## bonita dan

I have 2 words to describe this weekend,"Wore The F$%K OUt"! Glad everyone had a good time and enjoyed the company and food but I gotta tell ya I don't want to see yalls asses again for about another week or so! Bunch of bad influences! :moon Whens the next gathering? :letsdrink


----------



## Midnight Run

that would be 4 words you been drinking again :letsdrinkoke


----------



## Snagged Line

> *bamasam (10/13/2008)*WE MADE IT BACK WITH THE HELP OF SEATOW :banghead:banghead
> WILL POST MORE TOMORROW< SLEEP


Bamasam, sorry to hear you had problems. It was nice to meet you guys. Next time we go to Bike races at Barber we will try to look you up. ( My wife caught a fish right after you guys left, not sure what it was.................naturally I caught nothing )


----------



## wld1985

> *bonita dan (10/13/2008)*I have 2 words to describe this weekend,"Wore The F$%K OUt"! Glad everyone had a good time and enjoyed the company and food but I gotta tell ya I don't want to see yalls asses again for about another week or so! Bunch of bad influences! :moon Whens the next gathering? :letsdrink


ahaha, sounds like you guys had fun...the playin boat looks like fun...


----------



## Murphy's Law

> *SheYakFishr (10/13/2008)*While we are on the subject of Holy Matrimony... Joel... it was WONDERFUL to hear YOUR great newsl!!! Congrats to you also!!! :grouphug


Yep, I did it...










I figured if she could put up with me and my friends BS then she was a keeper :letsdrink

Thanks for the congrat's Pam !! And a BIG thanks to Barry ColeHe hooked me up with a nice stone at a damn good price :bowdown If you need any jewelry he is the man to see !!


----------



## H2OMARK

> *nextstep (10/13/2008)*dang i hate i missed meeting bamasam and h2omark or maybe i did and the shine got me. oh h2o my mom went to purdue, she just bought a houseboat and there is a iu sticker on it that is driving her crazy. she said the two schools got along marvelously.oke:letsdrink i missed a lot of folks passing out with the setting sun. maybe i should stop drinking breakfast with bonita dan, not!!:letsdrink


Tell her she needs to leave that IU sticker on there, if she takes it off the boat will give her problems from there on out. oke. My Dad graduated from Purdue as well. Made for some interesting times come the "Old Oaken Bucket" game. I'm with ya on wanting to meet more people out there. Saw alot of old friends, made some new.


----------



## [email protected]

hey joel if i didn't know better i would say she got a good man..............just kidding man. you and jennifer are great together , congrats buddy


----------



## Clay-Doh

Conrats Desil...and Joel both!!! Glad both yer womenz said yes!!


----------



## fishitall

Wow, It sounds like the Saturday night crew stayed up like the Friday night group! I crawled in the tent at 5:35am Saturday morning. The next morning my buddy said, "Man, Did you finish that 1.75 yourself"? I had to tell the truth, it was me and one other. I hope she gets a new liver, one that's not pickled. This was my first PFF event and it was well worth it, you guys/girls are alot of fun. Hope to do another soon.


----------



## BananaTom

*The winning number is for the Banana Tree is :**

718238.

Going once.*


----------



## BananaTom

> *BananaTom (10/15/2008)**The winning number is for the Banana Tree is :**
> 
> 718238.
> 
> Going once.*




*Going Twice*


----------



## BananaTom

> *BananaTom (10/15/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *BananaTom (10/15/2008)**The winning number is for the Banana Tree is :**
> 
> 718238.
> 
> Going once.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Going Twice*
Click to expand...

*Going Twice and One Half*


----------



## lingfisher1

I got the winner 

sorry I took so long to look but couldn't find them

pm me Tom and I will make arrangements to get with you


----------



## SandyKeys

Hello! I'm BAAACCCKKK!!! From my cruise to Cozumel, & Progreso, Mexico... let me finish this blood transfusion to flush out some of the Tequila, and I'll post some pic's tomorrow! Stay tuned..... Talk about wore the "F*&k O$t!!!! Whew!


----------



## Clay-Doh

Oh do tell Sandy...and post them pics!


----------



## SandyKeys

> *Clay-Doh (10/18/2008)*Oh do tell Sandy...and post them pics!


Ok Clay.... the pic's have been posted in Off Topic... had to keep it clean!


----------

